# Meyer Lemon mead



## Harry (Apr 22, 2009)

I have some Meyer lemons and would like to make some mead ,Dose anyone have a recipe for this kinda mead


Thanks , Harry


----------



## vcasey (Apr 23, 2009)

I am using 3 limes; juice &amp; zest only + honey to 1090 for my lime mead. 
Have you thought about making a hard lemonade? You'll need to make a starter because the acid in the lemons may make it harder to get the yeast going. Try to keep the alcohol low (SG between 1040 - 1050). If you want it sweetened you will need to add sorbate &amp; kmeta. Then sweeten to taste, make sure it does not fermenting again, don't worry about clearing, bottle and enjoy. I made a version of this using the leftover must from my blueberry wine and lemonade. I only added 1/2 of the yeast nutrient up front and the rest once I saw it was fermenting. It was very nice at bottling and we are looking forward to enjoying it this summer.
VPC


----------

